# MMM Gravel Grinder



## MMMhills (Jan 13, 2016)

3 weeks from Saturday October 1st.

The Gravel Grinder is a gravel road race like nothing you can imagine 
There will be a 20 mile, a 45 mile and a 60 mile race. The 20 mile race is very flat, but the 45 and 60 mile races will have long steep climbs, which will test your physical ability and mental sanity.

HUGE cash payouts totaling $12,300 including a $500 bonus for the KOM Contest.

Registration closes on September 28th...

Register here...https://www.zapevent.com/reg/event/8701


----------



## MMMhills (Jan 13, 2016)

3 days left to register, registration closes Wednesday at midnight.


----------

